# Updated Picture of my ND Jr. Buck



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I just took this picture of my buck Red Lotus CH Sir Jake. He is about 17 1/2 weeks of age.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:shocked: :shocked: That is a photo???!!! WOw it looks like a painting! Colors are so bright and crisp!!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Yep, it's a photo. I use Picnik to enhance the color on most of my photos. The effect is called Lomo-ish


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks very nice...and I agree...great photo!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW!!!

Very nice


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice looking fellow.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW he is pretty! :drool: A beautiful picture, and a beautiful goat! :thumbup:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is stunning! Great pic too


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

He is really flashy love his coloring and great pic


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That PicNik looks really neat!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Jake is 6 1/2 months old now and he has grown a lot. My brother helped me take these photos a couple days ago. Jake is very stubborn when it comes to having his picture taken  I'm quite pleased with how he is growing :greengrin: His fuzziness kind of throws off his top line though


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

One more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice..... :thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)




----------

